# AARGH!!



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Right now, at this moment, it feels like different parts of my body wants to go to different places, i got a splitting headache and a lot of things running through my mind...

AARGH!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You had better wrap yourself in a blanket before you fly apart.
People do spontaneously fly apart.

Having things going through you mind (except bullets and other projectiles) is good in a way.
Some people with dpd describe their brains as dead and having no thoughts.
Look on the bright side I guess.
Let?s start or own DPD short hand.
LOBS - Look On the Bright Side.
IDKWIAAM - I Don't Know Who I Am Any More
IMBIIM - It's Me But It Isn?t Me
IFLAFR - I Feel Like A F-cken Robot
MTJE14CAAEW!- My Toad Just Eat 14 Crickets And An Ear Wig!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Mark said:


> People do spontaneously fly apart.


lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mark said:


> MTJE14CAAEW!- My Toad Just Eat 14 Crickets And An Ear Wig!


ahhaahahhaahhaah sometimes i wish i had as many brilliant things to say as you. 
you keep this site alive. hmm which is good for most of us here as we are all feelin mostly dead.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > MTJE14CAAEW!- My Toad Just Eat 14 Crickets And An Ear Wig!
> ...


Haha how random was that ear wig thing? Lol. Mark, you say the most random things. yep random u r lol.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish it the toad thing was random but I had just writen about it.

we need this short hand also:

DJWSFFASOP - Darren Just Wrote Something F-cken Funny About Some Ones Post


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Yea but i've had many complaints from female members... so I have to calm down with what I joke about. Glad we have another down to earth guy on here Mark.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

UPDATE: 
It's 2am. Can't sleep. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

You're cute.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol thanks Darren *blushes*


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

IWTCD


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Lol thanks Darren *blushes*


Like I always say; Thank your parents =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> IWTCD


I want to "c" darren? :wink:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

cum?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Tutt tutt... such a word "shouldn't" be written by a female =P


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Guess what i'm doing to myself "right" now....


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol this is gettin too random. Darren, r u doing what i think u r doing?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol this is gettin too random. Darren, r u doing what i think u r doing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Lol this is gettin too random. Darren, r u doing what i think u r doing?


I got a body massager thingy thing and massaging my head, back and chest... fookin smoothhhh... makes you feel kewlies =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah coz i allways going around saying things like "i want to cum darren" lmao...omg as if i would say that!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lolol. i know spirit. perhaps you should settle down with all that talk to darren.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I can make it happen *Rubs hands together and blows on em*


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> lolol. i know spirit. perhaps you should settle down with all that talk to darren.


Shhh... i'm a good influence on her :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

why...its only playing...hes a good influence on me and im a bad influence on darren...it works.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya i wanna be Spirit's play toy :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol. haha. You guys... stop! I can't breath... hahaha

I'm having my monthlies right now and it's making me feel things that i shouldn't be feeling... AARGH!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah weird isnt it how we allways want that sort of thing more at that time..ironic..me to hazelnutta
Well not weird there is a reason for it actually but i dont wanna go into that here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

What is monthlies? :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Menstruating. Surfing the Crimson Wave. Period. Rags


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

*Jots down hazelnutta rag day*... what's yours Spirit??? :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

FYI - us women either get cranky, horny or both when we get them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

yes we do.I dont get cranky just horny.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I feel so sick with the fever and i am DISSOCIATING real bad!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

)))Hugs(((


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> down to earth guy


HAHAHAHAHAHA funniest thing ive heard in ages!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

woo period time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

What do you recommend? Do I ignore Robsy when it's her period... or do I be nice and send her cyber chocolates and rags? Oh and a hot water bottle too...

C'mon babe... give me all you got while you're on  heat! :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i dont get angry when it comes to "that time".


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

first stage - "denial"


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ha, no anger, just get more depressed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> I feel so sick with the fever and i am DISSOCIATING real bad!!


Sorry Hazel,are you Ill? [silly question since youre feverish]if so see a doctor hun.....Dp can be alot worse when youre poorly.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

HAHA... i think i missed something here.

Hmmm...

Yes i shall make an appointment to go to a Doc today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> What do you recommend? Do I ignore Robsy when it's her period... or do I be nice and send her cyber chocolates and rags? Oh and a hot water bottle too...
> 
> C'mon babe... give me all you got while you're on  heat! :mrgreen:


You treat Robsy like a queen Daz...or Ill beat you up...oh yeah you would like that though wouldnt you :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Promises promises... :roll:


----------

